# 9 3/4 platform journey



## Jose Duarte (1 May 2015)

Hiya all,

So, I've just decided to setup a planted aquarium, however due to a history of medium/larger size reefs that I've maintained in the past (with all the work/stress load that it placed in my wife), I was "suggested" that if a new aquarium was going to enter our place should be small/nano... LOL

So, today I'm starting my aquascaping journey and I'm standing here (hoping to learn to do magical things in the future aquarium):





Aquarium planned setup:

Hagen Fluval F90 kit, i.e.:
- Aquarium 90 x 35 x 45 cm (35.4 x 13.8 x 17.7 in)
- Fluval 206 canister filter
- Fluval M-150 Watt Heater (will be replaced by an external heater)
- Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light (35W - 2,580 LM)

Plus:
- 2 X Arcadia Eco Aqua LED 30w
- All Pond Solutions 1400EF External aquarium filter
- External Aquarium Fish Tank add on Filter 1.2L
- 2kg CO2 cylinder
- CO2Art Regulator Two Gauge and Solenoid Magnetic Valve
- TMC Aquagrow Power Diffuser 500
- Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater 300W
- Twinstar Nano 2

Substrate:

ADA Trumaline
ADA Bacter 100
ADA Penac P
ADA Penac W
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia powder
ADA La Plata Sand


The setup is meant to support any type of plants... however as I have never had a real planted aquarium the setup is based on my reading rather than my experience, so please have a go on the comments and suggest any changes/improvements you see fit! 




Cheers,
JFD


----------



## banthaman.jm (1 May 2015)

Looks like you've got all the kit sorted Jose, looking forward to see a picture by picture journal 
Jim


----------



## Sk3lly (1 May 2015)

Sounds good! Following along with interest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2015)

Jose Duarte said:


> So, today I'm starting my aquascaping journey and I'm standing here (hoping to learn to do magical things in the future aquarium):


That's funny...no magic, just a bit of basic applied science, creativity, and moderate work...check out the Tutorials section http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/tutorials.34/
If you're looking for minimum effort maximum gain consider a soil substrate low-energy tank http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------



## Jose Duarte (1 May 2015)

Thanks for the URL's Troi... The more info I get the better! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Jose Duarte (2 May 2015)

Okay, so I just pushed through the wall of Platform 9 3/4...  And started the shopping spree!

All the acquisitions were based on fellow "aquarists" feedback and on my readings and research… Thus, first of all I have to thank you all for all the precious help! 

So currently I have bought:

All Pond Solutions 1400EF External aquarium filter with external Aquarium Fish Tank add on Filter 1.2L
2kg CO2 cylinderCO2Art Regulator Two Gauge and Solenoid Magnetic Valve
Twinstar Nano 2
CO2 Tube
Bubble counter
Non-return valve
Aquarium Hanging On External CO2 PH Monitor Glass Drop Checker
PH pen
Drop checker fluid (Bromo Blue + 4dkh water
ADA NA Thermometer J-10 Clear
Lily pipes (in and out)
Jebao Auto Dosing Pump DP-4 Reef Marine Aquarium
Substrate:

ADA Trumaline
ADA Bacter 100
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia powder
ADA La Plata Sand
Filtering Material

ADA NA Carbon 230
ADA Bio Rio
Fertilisers:

Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4) – 1kg
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) – 500 gr
Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) – 250 gr
TNC Trace Elements – 250 gr

I’m still missing:

2 X Arcadia Eco Aqua LED 30w
TMC Aquagrow Power Diffuser 500
Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater 300W
Hagen Fluval F90 kit, that includes:
Aquarium 90 x 35 x 45 cm (35.4 x 13.8 x 17.7 in)
Fluval 206 canister filter
Fluval M-150 Watt Heater (will be replaced by an external heater)
Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light (35W - 2,580 LM)


I’m still thinking on the missing things thus the delay… Still not sure about the aquarium (thus the questions on the missing bits), although cost wise it is very good…

I’m still looking around for a 100x40x45 aquarium with a white glossy stand… for a good price!  If I can find one then potentially the missing items will change slightly, any suggestions are welcomed! 

I've decided not to add to the substrate ADA Penac P & W as per what I've been reading about the EI... I'll be adding them throughout the week! 

As soon as the equipment starts arriving I’ll start with photos! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Sk3lly (2 May 2015)

It's my understanding that the power sand contains those substrate additives anyway


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Duarte (2 May 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> It's my understanding that the power sand contains those substrate additives anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, but still ADA recommends them. They can be added to the substrate, but should be added to the water going forward (according to ADA)... However, they are not more than what I have bought for fertilisation!


----------



## Rahms (2 May 2015)

The arcadia eco aqua LEDs are a few years old I think, so they're a bit dated (LED is still pretty new to aquariums).  No dimming function and they don't look particularly pretty either.  This would be OK if the price had come down but its still expensive. You also have to buy the lenses separately I believe. I'd probably go for grobeam 1500s before those! But I'm sure there must be something newer around the same price point.

The twinstar is useless as well. I've seen plenty of people with nice tanks using them, but I've not seen anyone who had an issue pick one up and have it solved...

Seems like you're throwing a lot of money at this, but its not really going to make it any easier or better! Honestly you'd be better off starting with lowish light and easy plants


----------



## Jose Duarte (2 May 2015)

Rahms said:


> The arcadia eco aqua LEDs are a few years old I think, so they're a bit dated (LED is still pretty new to aquariums).  No dimming function and they don't look particularly pretty either.  This would be OK if the price had come down but its still expensive. You also have to buy the lenses separately I believe. I'd probably go for grobeam 1500s before those! But I'm sure there must be something newer around the same price point.
> 
> The twinstar is useless as well. I've seen plenty of people with nice tanks using them, but I've not seen anyone who had an issue pick one up and have it solved...
> 
> Seems like you're throwing a lot of money at this, but its not really going to make it any easier or better! Honestly you'd be better off starting with lowish light and easy plants



Thanks for the feedback! I will be looking into the lights then!

I think the Twinstar is more prophylactic than a remedy, once the algae is spread out then the solution is more of water changes and physical removal...

But anyway good point about the LED's and thanks! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Sk3lly (2 May 2015)

Jose Duarte said:


> Yes, but still ADA recommends them. They can be added to the substrate, but should be added to the water going forward (according to ADA)... However, they are not more than what I have bought for fertilisation!


Yea I still used the additives and powersand also. Only get once chance to do the substrate. Not an easy part to change


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 May 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Yea I still used the additives and powersand also. Only get once chance to do the substrate. Not an easy part to change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


must have too much money then. if you dose the water column properly you don't need to spend a fortune on (magical) overpriced packets from japan.


----------



## Sk3lly (3 May 2015)

Big clown said:


> must have too much money then. if you dose the water column properly you don't need to spend a fortune on (magical) overpriced packets from japan.


Yea i know but at the time i was very much caught up in the idea of them. That being said, i did not buy all of them. I now know that most of the ADA range is as you say 'magical and overpriced' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 May 2015)

Okay, quick update! I’ve bought everything with the exception of the aquarium and stand.

Today I went visiting a fish store in London and I became fascinated by the ADA aquariums... So despite not having bought it, I came home thinking and guess what... Tomorrow I'll be ordering one ADA 90x45x45 aquarium and a cabinet. 

Now, as I didn't went with the Fluval Aquarium I'll not have the Fluval Light neither the filter, nor the heater. Nothing of the missing equipment comes with an issue, as I will be able to buy better solutions, especially around the light!

Many people have suggested the TMC AquaRay GroBeam 1500 ND Ultima Tile with the controller, and I'm thinking on them... now my question is: "what are your views around this light and how many should I buy, 1 or 2? Any views are welcome! 

So currently I'm waiting the delivery of:

All Pond Solutions 1000EF External aquarium filter with external Aquarium Fish Tank add on Filter 1.2L
2kg CO2 cylinder
CO2Art Regulator Two Gauge and Solenoid Magnetic Valve
Twinstar Nano 2
CO2 Tube
Bubble counter
Non-return valve
Aquarium Hanging On External CO2 PH Monitor Glass Drop Checker
PH pen
Drop checker fluid (Bromo Blue + 4dkh water)
ADA NA Thermometer J-10 Clear
Lily pipes (in and out)
Jebao Auto Dosing Pump DP-4 Reef Marine Aquarium
Mixer Reactor CO2 Diffuser

Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater 300W

Substrate:

ADA Trumaline
ADA Bacter 100
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia powder
ADA La Plata Sand
Filtering Material

ADA NA Carbon 230
ADA Bio Rio
Evolution Aqua Pure Aquarium
Ammonia (for the cycle)

Fertilisers:

Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4) – 1kg
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) – 500 gr
Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) – 250 gr
TNC Trace Elements – 250 gr

Water Changes:

Cheap water pump

So with the acquisition of the aquarium, cabinet and lights I'll have everything that I need to put things in place... One last question in regards to the equipment, shall I add another (low power) filter to have some redundancy and more filtering?

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Sk3lly (4 May 2015)

One small thing I've noticed. You don't need ammonia for cycling. The ADA leaches ammonia like crazy. This is designed to aid cycling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 May 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> One small thing I've noticed. You don't need ammonia for cycling. The ADA leaches ammonia like crazy. This is designed to aid cycling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You mean the Power Sand Special?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 May 2015)

the TMC 1500's are good lights, i know they used to have a high pitch squeal when dimmed but should think that is fixed now.  You will need two simply for light spread on a 90cm.

Looks like your spending a lot of money on things that are nice rather than necessary, try not to get sucked in by ada, like people have mentioned most of it has no purpose than to remove money from your wallet.

ADA tanks are really nice but you do need to consider the water evaporation in your house.  If your not well ventilated then mould issues can appear further down the line.  I certainly wouldnt buy an ADA stand, unless money is no object.  A local carpenter could build you one for a fraction of the price!!  Better to spend the money on really densely planting from the off or bigger filters etc that will actually help the health of the tank.

No need for the ammonia to cycle, have a look at silent cycling....  basically your ada substrate will leach loads of ammonia over the first 3 weeks, the plants and filter will use this to start growing and bacteria to colonise.  
Really spend some time reading the tutorials prior to starting.... loads of big water changes, daily, for the first 3 weeks is the best thing you can do for your tank.

Good luck, look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## dw1305 (4 May 2015)

Hi all, 
I've bitten my lip through this thread, as I've never spent more than £100 setting up any of my aquariums (2nd hand aquarium, 2nd hand Eheim filter), and it would be fair to say a lot of the items wouldn't be on my purchasing list, even if I won the lottery. 





Jose Duarte said:


> Ammonia (for the cycle)


 Don't add ammonia. Have a look a this thread <"Raising pH"> and linked posts.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 May 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> the TMC 1500's are good lights, i know they used to have a high pitch squeal when dimmed but should think that is fixed now.  You will need two simply for light spread on a 90cm.



Thanks! That's what I was thinking as well! 




Iain Sutherland said:


> Looks like your spending a lot of money on things that are nice rather than necessary, try not to get sucked in by ada, like people have mentioned most of it has no purpose than to remove money from your wallet.



No, that's exactly why I've bought the ingredients for the EI... I'm just starting off with what I heard/read to be the best! 




Iain Sutherland said:


> ADA tanks are really nice but you do need to consider the water evaporation in your house.  If your not well ventilated then mould issues can appear further down the line.  I certainly wouldnt buy an ADA stand, unless money is no object.  A local carpenter could build you one for a fraction of the price!!  Better to spend the money on really densely planting from the off or bigger filters etc that will actually help the health of the tank.



No, the plan is to buy a cheaper cabinet/stand... £700+ buys a lot of plants and nice filters! 



Iain Sutherland said:


> No need for the ammonia to cycle, have a look at silent cycling....  basically your ada substrate will leach loads of ammonia over the first 3 weeks, the plants and filter will use this to start growing and bacteria to colonise.



Ok... No problems, however there is a lot of contradicting info out there! 




Iain Sutherland said:


> Really spend some time reading the tutorials prior to starting.... loads of big water changes, daily, for the first 3 weeks is the best thing you can do for your tank.
> Good luck, look forward to seeing it develop.



Been reading a lot and trying to educate my self... The plans are, to put everything in place, do the hardscape keep it that way for a bit to see if I like it and then after a week or so add the plants and water... 


Anyway thanks for the comments and wishes!


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 May 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Don't add ammonia. Have a look a this thread <"Raising pH"> and linked posts.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel, I won't... it seems that is common advice not to, so...


----------



## Phil Edwards (5 May 2015)

Repeat after me "Expelle algae"!


----------



## Jose Duarte (5 May 2015)

Phil Edwards said:


> Repeat after me "Expelle algae"!



 "EXPELLE ALGAE"


----------



## Jose Duarte (5 May 2015)

Got another update... 

Today I’ve purchased almost everything that was still missing and some items started to arrive…


I didn’t got everything because there will be small things like buckets and hoses, etc., that I still have to buy! Nevertheless I’ve purchased the ADA aquarium (90x45x45), a TMC Signature cabinet/stand, 2 Ecotech Marine Radion ™ XR15 Freshwater Lights, a EHEIM eXperience 350, a D-D 75 Gallon RO, 10 Kg of Rocks, 25 pots of plants and some tools! 

In regards to the lights I haven’t bought the TMC AquaRay GroBeam 1500 ND Ultima Tiles, as basically if I had to go with 2 lights plus 2 controllers I would end up almost paying the same and having an inferior (older) light… So my decision was made in favour of the Radion lights! 

Today I’ve received:

All Pond Solutions 1000EF External aquarium filter
External Aquarium Fish Tank add on Filter 1.2L
2kg CO2 cylinder
CO2Art Regulator Two Gauge and Solenoid Magnetic Valve
CO2 Tube
Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater 300W
Bubble counter
…and so I’m currently waiting the delivery of:

ADA aquarium (90x45x45)
TMC Signature cabinet/stand
2 Ecotech Marine Radion ™ XR15 Freshwater Lights
EHEIM eXperience 350
10 Kg of Rocks
25 pots of plants
Tools (2 scissors and 1pair of tweezers)
Twinstar Nano 2
Non-return valve
Aquarium Hanging On External CO2 PH Monitor Glass Drop Checker
PH pen
Drop checker fluid (Bromo Blue + 4dkh water)
ADA NA Thermometer J-10 Clear
Lily pipes (in and out)
Jebao Auto Dosing Pump DP-4 Reef Marine Aquarium
Mixer Reactor CO2 Diffuser

Substrate:

ADA Trumaline
ADA Bacter 100
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia powder
ADA La Plata Sand

Filtering Material:

ADA NA Carbon 230
ADA Bio Rio
Evolution Aqua Pure



Fertilisers:

Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4) – 1kg
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) – 500 gr
Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) – 250 gr
TNC Trace Elements – 250 gr


Water Changes:

Cheap water pump
D-D 75 Gallon RO

Now some pics from today’s arrivals… 




















 





Tomorrow probably will be more stuff arriving! 

Cheers, 
Jose.


----------



## Rahms (6 May 2015)

...don't forget one of these lol

Certainly gone all-in buying absolutely everything at once. Lets just hope it all works, and that you can sort out your hardscape in under a day, or that'll be 25 sad plants!


----------



## Jose Duarte (6 May 2015)

Rahms said:


> ...don't forget one of these lol
> 
> Certainly gone all-in buying absolutely everything at once. Lets just hope it all works, and that you can sort out your hardscape in under a day, or that'll be 25 sad plants!



Hi Rahms, 

Thanks! 

No I didn't forgot they just didn't had it in the shop (they had run out)... but yes I have to buy one! 

In regards to the plants, yes I bought them, but the delivery will be arranged after I have everything set up, as you say I don't want 25 sad plants (potentially a week after the delivery of the other bits). 

Cheers


----------



## Rahms (6 May 2015)

Jose Duarte said:


> Hi Rahms,
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the plants, yes I bought them, but the delivery will be arranged after I have everything set up, as you say I don't want 25 sad plants (potentially a week after the delivery of the other bits).



Good stuff.

I was joking about the sand scraper by the way, not sure if you're running with the joke or if you actually would buy one of those  its my go-to "why the hell does this exist" item! just use a debit card, tesco clubcard, piece of cardboard.... If you want to get really technical you could even tape one of those to a 30cm ruler


----------



## markk (6 May 2015)

Hi Jose - I'm curious why you went for the EF external filter add on filter?

My gut reaction is that you have a lot of filtration already - so seems like overkill.

regards, Mark


----------



## Jose Duarte (6 May 2015)

Rahms said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I was joking about the sand scraper by the way, not sure if you're running with the joke or if you actually would buy one of those  its my go-to "why the hell does this exist" item! just use a debit card, tesco clubcard, piece of cardboard.... If you want to get really technical you could even tape one of those to a 30cm ruler



 you have hundreds of option there! I will end up using a spoon or something else with a brush or similar... You're right, if you're doing one layout every "day" then you need one, else you don't...


----------



## Jose Duarte (6 May 2015)

markk said:


> Hi Jose - I'm curious why you went for the EF external filter add on filter?
> 
> My gut reaction is that you have a lot of filtration already - so seems like overkill.
> 
> regards, Mark



Hi Mark,

The reason is that I'm not going to run mechanical filtration in the EF filter... All the sponges will be in the add on, on the EF I aim to have mainly biological filtration.

As mentioned I'm going to run another filter... but remember that I'm running the add on, a CO2 reactor, and the heater on the EF, so the flow will be very restricted. I expect, in the end with all the restrictions, to have around 1000lts/h of flow in the aquarium... which doesn't seem exaggerated. What do you recon?

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## markk (6 May 2015)

Jose Duarte said:


> The reason is that I'm not going to run mechanical filtration in the EF filter... All the sponges will be in the add on, on the EF I aim to have mainly biological filtration.
> 
> As mentioned I'm going to run another filter... but remember that I'm running the add on, a CO2 reactor, and the heater on the EF, so the flow will be very restricted. I expect, in the end with all the restrictions, to have around 1000lts/h of flow in the aquarium... which doesn't seem exaggerated. What do you recon?



Jose - I'd be disappointed if I had a 50% drop in flow, though maybe not surprised

There is no right answer, and opinions will vary, but I just don't think you need that extra biological filtration. 2 fully loaded filters should provide more than enough of both biological and mechanical filtration and the extra filter box inline is just reducing your flow further.

The only tank I have of broadly comparable size is 90x32x45ish - which is roughly 2/3 of the volume of your tank - and in that I run a single eheim 250t with coarse and fine filter and a handful of biological media. The 3rd filter tray is empty. Probably the other extreme from your proposed setup - but it works.

regards, Mark


----------



## Jose Duarte (6 May 2015)

markk said:


> Jose - I'd be disappointed if I had a 50% drop in flow, though maybe not surprised
> 
> There is no right answer, and opinions will vary, but I just don't think you need that extra biological filtration. 2 fully loaded filters should provide more than enough of both biological and mechanical filtration and the extra filter box inline is just reducing your flow further.
> 
> ...



Well as you say opinions and also ways of managing setup vary... After I set up the aquarium with the filters I will be going by what I feel its good, as you know the hardscape also influences the need of more or less flow!

I will definitely be posting the developments and we can all watch them! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Jose Duarte (6 May 2015)

And today, some more bits and pieces just arrived… the list is getting fulfilled!


----------



## banthaman.jm (7 May 2015)

its so much fun receiving all the goodies, it's like Christmas and birthdays all in one, looking forward to seeing the tank coming together 
Jim


----------



## Jose Duarte (7 May 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> its so much fun receiving all the goodies, it's like Christmas and birthdays all in one, looking forward to seeing the tank coming together
> Jim


True... and I just receive the pump for the water changes!   I will be posting the developments here! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Jose Duarte (7 May 2015)

Christmas doesn't end! 

 



During the morning some more stuff arrived... CO2 Reactor, Pump for the water changes, hose, fertilizers and PH Drop checker fluid!



 

BTW - couldn't avoid playing a bit with the CO2 reactor propellers! 

 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Jose Duarte (8 May 2015)

Today some more stuff has arrived! Things are getting there... Peristaltic pump, Wood, PH pen, another Lily pipe and the RO tubing! 



 



 

However, despite I still have some bits arriving next week, I'll have to wait until Saturday until the aquarium is here! If everything goes accordingly to the planned I'm putting everything together by then, i.e. equipment and hardscape... Plants however will be delayed for a week, I want to make sure I like the hardscape before making it definitive! 

 



Cheers everyone enjoy your weekend,
Jose.


----------



## Andy D (8 May 2015)

I would say getting the hardscape right can take time but it is definitely worth it. 

It will be much better taking time to get it right now rather than hating it later and then having to try to re-arrange everything.

Have you read George's article on this in the tutorials?


----------



## Jose Duarte (8 May 2015)

Andy D said:


> I would say getting the hardscape right can take time but it is definitely worth it.
> 
> It will be much better taking time to get it right now rather than hating it later and then having to try to re-arrange everything.
> 
> Have you read George's article on this in the tutorials?



Definitely!

It is exactly because of reading George's articles that I'm going to take at least a week to set up the hardscape!  I found them great articles, in fact they've helped me already a lot in terms of imagining and drafting the hardscape, in these sense I've also used "The book of aqua design Amano", "Make your aquarium a success" from Tropica and "Aquarium plants - Experience Nature Underwater" by Dennerle...


If I'm pimping my setup the way I'm doing it, I'm definitely going to invest all the time to get the hardscape right!

By speaking of pimping my setup, just acquired a Seneye Reef with the SWS + wifi module... Found it quite interesting since measures and uploads to an online server the values around temperature, PH, NH3, Lux, PAR...

And, yes I know, it is getting pornographic...


----------



## Sk3lly (8 May 2015)

Wow how much have you spent so far on this?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Duarte (9 May 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Wow how much have you spent so far on this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not as much as I will invest time!


----------



## Jose Duarte (9 May 2015)

So... Today I've received some more pieces of equipment and stuff to help the the husbandry/maintenance of the aquarium! An air pump, glass curved tubes (for the EI fertilizers dosage) buckets and a garden storage where I will keep the RO and the water barrel... Tomorrow should receive some more stuff (Seneye)! 

Also started to soak the wood... Boiled it in water with a bit of salt for about 40 minutes and then cold freshwater bucket until doesn't float! 






Getting there and looking forward to the next Saturday!!!

Cheers, 
Jose.


----------



## EnderUK (9 May 2015)

This is probably pocket change compared to running a reef tank.


----------



## Jose Duarte (9 May 2015)

EnderUK said:


> This is probably pocket change compared to running a reef tank.



Definitely, much cheaper than a reef!


----------



## banthaman.jm (10 May 2015)

Jose Duarte said:


> Definitely, much cheaper than a reef!



i think i will stick to planted then 
Jim


----------



## Jose Duarte (16 May 2015)

Finally yesterday, after having a side mirror ripped off from my car by a HGV that just decided to come to my lane while I was on the way to get the remaining pieces of the equipment, I got everything, well everything aside of the lights stand that I've arranged to build a custom made one... in acrylic (ADA Style) for my Raidons.

So, after this interesting trip, I got home around 21h00 and put my hands to the task of puting everything together and in the end around 3h00 am I quite enjoyed the end result on the hardscape...

























Hope you enjoy as much as I did! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## banthaman.jm (17 May 2015)

Hey Jose, have you used substrate dividers? I did not and slowly but surely it all levelling out.  I do like your layout of the rocks and wood, is this going to be the final layout?
Jim


----------



## Jose Duarte (17 May 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Hey Jose, have you used substrate dividers? I did not and slowly but surely it all levelling out.  I do like your layout of the rocks and wood, is this going to be the final layout?
> Jim



Hi Jim,

Yes I did used substrate dividers... In regards to the left side yes, I believe it will be definitive... The right side with the water started to mix with the sand unfortunately, thus I have put the Aqua soil up to the front of the aquarium...

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

Looking good Jose, all coming together fella.

I think it would be worth removing a lot of the sand, you dont want much more than a cm or 2 as the deeper it is the quicker it will discolour and it will level out in a week.  To keep it white you need to really stir it around each water change.
Spend a good amount of time adding substrate supports or the amazonia will level out also, which it still will to a degree but they help a lot. Would be advisable to add some more rock on the right to divide the substrates, you want to try to dam up any gaps between amazonia and sand, picking out the black balls every day gets old real quick let me tell you!!
This pic gives you an idea of how many substrate supports you need and even then it will level out over time as fish shrimp move it around...
LW14 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

Will be interested to see how you get on with the radions, i just picked one up and they sure have a lot of power, go easy at the start


----------



## Jose Duarte (17 May 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Looking good Jose, all coming together fella.
> 
> I think it would be worth removing a lot of the sand, you dont want much more than a cm or 2 as the deeper it is the quicker it will discolour and it will level out in a week.  To keep it white you need to really stir it around each water change.
> Spend a good amount of time adding substrate supports or the amazonia will level out also, which it still will to a degree but they help a lot. Would be advisable to add some more rock on the right to divide the substrates, you want to try to dam up any gaps between amazonia and sand, picking out the black balls every day gets old real quick let me tell you!!
> ...



Hi Iain,

Thanks for the advice... I've "loaded" the substrate with supports, especially in between the rocks... The Aqua Soil Powder is very good looking but I can see it giving me headaches during maintenance! 

Yes, I'm thinking on adding more rocks on the right towards the back while raising the substrate, as in the front I've replaced the sand by the aqua soil.

In term of the height of the sand, I've already removed some cm's, but probably will remove some more!


The Radions despite not having installed them on the aquarium, I've already played with them a bit, and basically what you can do with them is amazing! I will use the acclimatisation feature as it will probably do what the aquarium needs! 

BTW - the aquarium in your pictures  is awesome... 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Jose Duarte (26 May 2015)

It has been more than a week since I last posted here... Mainly because I've been outside of the country and spent the weekend diving in Plymouth... 

However, yesterday I went to The Aquatic Design Centre in London to pick up the rest of the equipment and... plants! 

So, I've did a water change and planted all the plants, also changed part of the sand for a bit whiter one!

Here it is the final result...


















The Radions are now in an acclimatisation mode where the maximum intensity is 20%... Nevertheless, I'm quite astonished with these lights, couldn't say better from its features, from sun rise and sun set simulation to storm simulation, these lights do it all - top!

CO2 is turning on 4 hours before "sun rise" and off 1 hour before "sun set".

Despite the aquarium being with water maturing for more than a week, this week I will perform 50% water changes every day.

The initial hardscape, as you may have noticed, has changed a bit (on the right side), also I was expecting to have an acrylic stand for the lights and unfortunately had to stay with the original Eco tech ones...

Nevertheless, hope you like the outcome and I will keep you posted!

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## aaron.c (30 May 2015)

Looking good. Great work


----------



## Jose Duarte (31 May 2015)

The cycle is almost completed, ammonia is 0 and nitrites > 0.25 mg/l, which means that next week probably the fish as coming in! 


Nevertheless, yesterday I've added the last remaining plants...













Hope you like it!

Anyway, any improvement comments are welcomed! 

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## 5678 (31 May 2015)

Very, very impressive and something I would love to replicate.


----------



## 5678 (4 Jul 2015)

Would love to see an update on this and how it is progressing. Is there anything you would do differently next time?


----------



## JamieB (18 Sep 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## banthaman.jm (20 Sep 2015)

Tank coming along nicely, update would be great.
Jim


----------



## nbaker (6 Dec 2015)

Lovely tank would like to see an update, especially interested to know how you are getting on with the Ecotech Radions.


----------



## Jose Duarte (25 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

After quite some time without updating the thread because of the lack of time to do it.... here is an update.

Unfortunately I'm going to have to sell the aqua as I'm moving and won't be able to take it with me...

Cheers!


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

Looks healthy! Would you set up another at your new destination?


----------



## Jose Duarte (26 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Looks healthy! Would you set up another at your new destination?



Hello rebel,

It is, I even have crazy reproduction rates on the shrimps and guppies. Also had some rasboras reproducing...

I will make another one, but not immediately thus me willing to sell it as a whole, or on the other hand only the livestock...

My main concern is to get things sorted that I can provide good conditions for the fish, shrimps, plants, etc...

Cheers,
Jose


----------



## rebel (27 Apr 2016)

Hiya Jose, Sounds great! Especially the Rasboras breeding!

When you do decide to weave your magic once again, please make sure you make a journal. You should keep the small articles like the lights etc for the next setup for sure.


----------

